# Tests / monitoring in the UK?



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi, I've had my one NHS cycle and apparently there are no more donors so I am looking to go to Spain. Could anyone give me advice on how the monitoring of womb linings etc and tests afterwards process goes? Do the UK IVF centres do this or do I have to go elsewhere? I have had an ectopic pregnancy last time and I am worried that UK centres will not be as helpful if you have gone abroad for eggs. Also how do you get the drugs etc.

Help! Any info on these practicalities gratefully received,
Thanks in advance,
Sam


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Sammid

Welcome to ff 

I had scans at both Bourn Hall in Cambridgeshire and ISIS Fertility Clinic in Colchester.  My GP will do a pregnancy blood test on Thursday this week.  I think the IVF centres are not bothered just as long as are paid !!!  A scan at ISIS costs £125 but the clinics vary enormously in price.

I am sure the UK centres would be just as helpful if you go abroad.  It helps them in some ways because you are helping cut their waiting lists.

My wonderful GP prescribed my drugs for me.  I was very lucky.

I hope that is the questions answered !!!!!

Why don't you join us on the Abroadies Chat thread - everyone is very friendly


----------



## jewel (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Jennifer
I was really pleased to see your message!  I am sorting out the details for going to Spain but was worried about the UK end.  What did you think of ISIS?  I live not far from Colchester but have been trailing up to London previously, as Bourne Hall rejected us.  Are ISIS on the ball with people going abroad?  Any info you can supply would be welcome.

Many thanks
Jewel


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Jewel,

My clinic (Assisted Conception Unit at Ninewells Hosp in Dundee) did all the scans for me.  They were also helpful and gave me e.g. pessaries when I had run out, and the consultant wrote prescriptions for me for the drugs I needed for my treatment abroad.  

However, I must admit I personally found getting the drugs over here a bit of a nightmare, as my GP wouldn't prescribe any of them for me a she said she wasn't involved in the treatment and didn't want to be liable if anything went wrong.  The consultant that I mentioned above therefore had to write them for me, but I think a bit reluctantly, and I felt like a drug addict begging for drugs.

Some people get their drugs when they are in Spain. In retrospect this would have been a better option for me, but every case is different, as I know some people on this site have had really helpful GPs.  I know there is a chemist opposite IVI Barcelona that people have bought their drugs from.

I also have a friend who bought her drugs directly from the companies that supply them here in the UK. 

Hope this isn't too confusing.  Basically, I would recommend sounding out your GP / local clinic to see how good they are going to be at supporting you in getting your drugs, and then if you come across any resistence, get them in Spain.

I had all my down-reg and lining build up scans, as well as early pregnancy scans in my ACU clinic in Dundee, and they didnt charge me a penny, but I think that was a favour to me as I had helped them in many ways (e.g. written an article for their mag to patients about egg donation in Spain.), and had already had 4 cycles there with my own eggs, so I think they felt sorry for us with all the expense we were having.  However, I do know that they only charge £50 for a scan, as did the clinic in Leicester I went to for one scan, so clinics do vary in price quite a lot.

Good luck and welcome to abroadies !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicola-anne (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Jewel

I previously had 3 treatments with ISIS before going to CERAM - it was through Mr Lower that I went to CERAM as he I believe has previously worked with Ruth in this country at St Barts (Ruth please correct me if I am wrong!)  and his team have been terrific with monitoring and support through the Spanish treatment, I can't speak highly enough of them. Whilst having treatment in Spain I have actually been going to the London offices as it's more convenient for me. They have prescribed my drugs and done the scans and bloods, and I'm going there for my first scan on Monday.

Nicola-Anne


----------

